
Rupert Murdoch threatened Mark Zuckerberg in 2016 with a war over Facebook (2016 - non_sequitur
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/12/facebook-rupert-murdoch-threatened-mark-zuckerberg-in-2016-with-a-war.html
======
gcb0
that can be a good reason why the media reports so much on FB and so little on
Google, when they are exactly the same.

